# $9.99 weekend sale - Aquatic Kingdom



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

blue leg hermit crabs 50 cent each or 20/$9.99

red leg hermit crabs $1 each or 10 /$9.99

lettuce nudibranch $9.99

brittle sea star $9.99

$20 frags $9.99 each

blue reef chomis $9.99 each

Australian acans$9.99 a head

Blasto $9.99 a head 

emerald crab $9.99 each

yellow damsel $9.99 each

Pink and green tip anemones $9.99 each 


888 Dundas St E, Mississauga, ON L4Y 2B8, Canada
905.281.1118


----------

